# TONS of free Amazon coins!



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay y'all stay with me here, it's worth it I promise 

First here are nine apps that when you "buy" them you get 100 free coins each. If you already own any you can delete them from your library and repurchase.

http://www.amazon.com/ADVA-Soft-TouchRetouch/dp/B00795P4EG/ref=sr_1_9?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1400255592&sr=1-9
http://www.amazon.com/Chopstick-Software-LLC-FireFrame-Digital/dp/B007N82W4E/ref=sr_1_8?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1400255592&sr=1-8
http://www.amazon.com/Androidslide-Camera-ZOOM-FX/dp/B004YF6MHW/ref=sr_1_7?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1400255592&sr=1-7
http://www.amazon.com/Athentech-Imaging-Inc-Perfectly-Clear/dp/B00ESCJG1U/ref=sr_1_6?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1400255592&sr=1-6
http://www.amazon.com/Nifty-Bytes-Rhonna-Designs/dp/B00HES6HBM/ref=sr_1_5?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1400255592&sr=1-5
http://www.amazon.com/Photo-Studio-PRO-Kindle-Tablet/dp/B00BD6EJRK/ref=sr_1_4?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1400255592&sr=1-4

[url=http://www.amazon.com/Active-Development-Ltd-PicFrame/dp/B00IRJPDJY/ref=sr_1_2?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1400255592&sr=1-2[/url]
[url=http://www.amazon.com/esDot-Development-Studio-PicShop-Editor/dp/B007D2XSW0/ref=sr_1_1?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1400255592&sr=1-1]http://www.amazon.com/esDot-Development-Studio-PicShop-Editor/dp/B007D2XSW0/ref=sr_1_1?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1400255592&sr=1-1

Once you have 699 coins go here







By spending 699 of your free coins here you will get 2,000 free coins, $20 to spend on games and apps!

Also you can get $1 free MP3 credit by buying a free tv episode such as these http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=AIVHPBB_Free_Videos?t=slicinc-20&tag=slicinc-20&ascsubtag=e8ea3286428f45868d9019381b53773e&ie=UTF8&bbn=2858905011&rh=i%3Ainstant-video%2Cn%3A2858778011%2Cn%3A2858905011%2Cp_36%3A2734928011&sort=-releasedate&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=left-1&pf_rd_r=1Y8P58AMA3K0SAG9YT3B&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1709075282&pf_rd_i=2858778011. Then take THAT dollar and buy an MP3 album http://www.amazon.com/Moravec-Johannesen-Symphony-Orchestra-Heribert/dp/B00CC9JWM4/ref=sr_1_1?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1400257467&sr=1-1&keywords=chopin+piano+worksand you will get $3 more in app credits!

I hope I did these links okay, if not I apologize. It's a little confusing but free coins are GREAT I think.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey, sis, thanks for the heads up 

The free app coins has already been posted in the app of the day thread, but I didn't know about the Mp3 credits. I couldn't get it to work, though, and I didn't see any special offer/promo announcements.

I downloaded two free videos, _The Secret Life of Walter Mitty_ and _The Heat_ but my Mp3 balance remained the same. Then I figured I may need to watch one to get the credit, so I played _The Heat_ (w/ Sandra Bullock and Melissa McCarthy...save your money  ) and still no change.

Also, your link for the free Mp3 leads to just one, Chopin Piano Works. Is that the only one that qualifies for the $3 app credit?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

StephanieJ said:


> If you already own any you can delete them from your library and repurchase.


Are you sure? Pretty sure that the way it works with apps these days is if you delete from your library, you can redownload from the product page, but it's not a new "Purchase." At least for paid apps. Unless they've changed it recently.

Off to check....

EDIT: If you delete from your cloud, you will not have to repurchase; if you go to your account page and delete from Library, as Stephanie says, you'll have to repurchase and so should get the credit. There were a few I had already, not sure it's worth the effort.. 

Betsy


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

ireadbooks said:


> Hey, sis, thanks for the heads up
> 
> The free app coins has already been posted in the app of the day thread, but I didn't know about the Mp3 credits. I couldn't get it to work, though, and I didn't see any special offer/promo announcements.
> 
> ...


Ah, I didn't realize. Oh well, maybe it'll still benefit someone!  And I'm not sure on the album, that's the one that I read worked so the one I posted.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I had about 5 I hadn't already bought so I didn't bother with all the deleting stuff. Don't want to be TOO greedy


----------

